# Duck Hunting Questions



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

I would like to go duck hunting this season. I was told that you could duck hunt on the Gulf Island National Seashore -- is that the case? Are there any areas worth looking into?

I have canoe, but no retrieving dogs. 

Any tips or info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

The waterway off hy 90 near sims. Launch at the pier or under one of the bridges. Not sure about national sea shore.


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

specktackler57 said:


> The waterway off hy 90 near sims. Launch at the pier or under one of the bridges. Not sure about national sea shore.


Thanks a lot! I appreciate ya.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes you can. Look up the hunting zones online, and get there early.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> Yes you can. Look up the hunting zones online, and get there early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

Hit me up closer to that time and you can tag along


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Gotta love this forum and its peps.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

You can hunt over by Portofino, It pisses those condo off every year. Just like most duck hunting, you'll freeze your ass off with that wind coming across the bay


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

stevenattsu said:


> You can hunt over by Portofino, It pisses those condo off every year. Just like most duck hunting, you'll freeze your ass off with that wind coming across the bay


Haha, I bet it does. That's funny to think about.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

stevenattsu said:


> Just like most duck hunting, you'll freeze your ass off with that wind coming across the bay


If you aren't freezing your ass off are you really even duck hunting?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems like someone told me once you can legally duck hunt at Crab Island, that would be a hilarious sight to see.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

You can legally duck hunt in the state of Florida on any body of water that has public access, and not posted no hunting. There’s no set backs from shore, private property, or homes. You just can’t shoot over, at, or towards occupied dwellings. You can kill ducks in ankle deep water with a million dollar house 15’ behind you on Pensacola beach.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I duck hunt off my Inlaws dock in Tiger point with multi-million dollar houses on either side if me... but the neighborhoods suck so phuck em. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

huntnflorida said:


> You can legally duck hunt in the state of Florida on any body of water that has public access, and not posted no hunting. There’s no set backs from shore, private property, or homes. You just can’t shoot over, at, or towards occupied dwellings. You can kill ducks in ankle deep water with a million dollar house 15’ behind you on Pensacola beach.


Does this include state/federal parks if they don’t own an rights to the waterway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

You’ll have to read their brochures. If their closed to hunting then you obviously can’t hunt. If it don’t say then your good to go. I’ve hunted the bay, sound, river, ponds for over 30 years. It still surprises me how easy the law is. You just have to read very carefully.


----------



## jamesrr (Nov 3, 2020)

what kind of ducks do you guys see while hunting? I'm from Missouri and all I've ever thrown are mallard and teal decoys. Typically birds tend to trust mallards and decoy well, but this doesn't seem like their typical habitat. Any suggestions on what kind of decoys to throw?


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

Divers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been duck hunting in Arkansas for more years than I can count. Been a member of DU since 1968. My father was a founding member in the Northeast Arkansas Chapter of DU. Back in the day yes we used to get pretty cold. These days with the technological developments in waders and waterfowl hunting clothing, We often stand in water breaking away ice to clear the hole in the woods. We never get cold. The gear we use in modern duck hunting keeps us warm.


----------



## jamesrr (Nov 3, 2020)

Is it possible to do any wade in hunting? I don't currently have a hunting kayak but have been planning on getting one.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jamesrr said:


> Is it possible to do any wade in hunting? I don't currently have a hunting kayak but have been planning on getting one.


I'll check, I may have a spare pair of Neoprene waders. They have some miles on them Size 10 or 11. If I can find them you can have them. I have a fairly new pair of Banded fabric waders. They are the bomb. Only thing maybe better is a pair of Sitkas with a zipper fly.


Yep, I have them, Call me if you want them.
Frank
850-490-zero seven zero eight


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

I hear the frog toggs with the removable liner are pretty badass too. I went from just regular neoprene to fleece insulated on my last wader purchase and I felt like the king of the world lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been wearing lacrosse neoprene for 3 seasons now, they've held up well. After this season I will be buying a pair of sitka waders though. Everyone I know that has them said they're a game changer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesrr (Nov 3, 2020)

I had a great pair of academy sports brand waders that were great for the price... until I found myself surrounded in thorn bushes in a marsh with deep mud (I still have nightmares about that hunt). I've never been able to actually repair or patch a pair of waders successfully, so I'm looking at moving to fleece lined waders. Unfortunately, my buddies will start making me pay for their shells if I show up in a pair of sitka waders lol.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I haven’t used neoprene waders in many years. Wore a pair of Cabelas breathable waist waders for about four years. They were like wearing a pair of jeans.. I could walk for a mile no problem.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Switched from cabelas super mags 5mm. They are warm and dry but constricting. Bought the Frogg togg grand chesapeake AND the Frogg togg grand refuge 2.0. NEVER wearing neoprene again. Had ice growing up my leg in arkansas last year and was sweating inside. Wore the refuge during Sally with no liner. GREAT all around wader. Refuge as 1200 in the boots bought them for early florida. Chesapeakes have 1600 in the boot bought them for the colder hunts. And yes you can wade hunt successfully.


----------

